# whats your favorite acoustic you own



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mine is my 1970 yamaha fg375s . i was playing out side today and took some pics
















proud boogie owner


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

1968 Gibson twelve string. Still plays awesome, a true demonstration of superior quality, (sorry no pic, at work).
Also play a 1991 Guild six string, sounds great as well.

But, for pure crispness, I have a 2005 Norman B-12. man, this guitar would make Pat Burns smile.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It competes with the DBJC for attention, but this one was the first Bourgeois to get me hooked.










- - - Updated - - -

My favourite Canadian made guitar, a Thomsley....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Loving my Ovation Elite


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Loving my Ovation Elite


i am told if you can play one of themyou are an rocket scientist lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

I only own one so I guess it's my J-45. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That's a nice one to own!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I've gone through a few before I found my perfect guitar, although my 000 Martin Shenandoah came close.

Love my CEO-7!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nice 00 size are nice to play 

proud boogie owner


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Got a yami..but my present faves are ones that I don't own,,,


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Got a yami..but my present faves are ones that I don't own,,,


lmao the one i like the most was the 37 gibson lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya //in luv with a 78 D28, 42' Gib L5 ? ....










silvertonebetty said:


> lmao the one i like the most was the 37 gibson lol
> 
> proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Ya //in luv with a 78 D28, 42' Gib L5 ? ....


es150 charly christian

proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey, my photo didn't show up...










silvertonebetty, why do you need to be a rocket scientist to play an ovation?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Hey, my photo didn't show up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lady at a music store told my friend that. something about the round back 

proud boogie owner


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

My favourite is my Bernabe M50, she plays so easily and has such a nice classic Spanish tone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1995 Marc Beneteau 6 string. My cold dead hands guitar.

After that, 2008 Joshua House cutaway, other Beneteau and House guitars, and surprisingly a very good sounding Seagull. I don't tend to keep acoustics I don't appreciate.

There are so many great choices in acoustics that no one should go hungry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't play acoustic that often but today I was at a friends house jamming with my 1971 Morris, a Japanese clone of a Martin D-18. My buddy has a very nice Gibson Northern J-45. I'm not used to acoustic and after a couple of hours my fingers were sore so asked if I could try his thinking it would be easier to play. My old Morris MIJ was much nicer to play and it sounds better. Made my day.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't play acoustic that often but today I was at a friends house jamming with my 1971 Morris, a Japanese clone of a Martin D-18. My buddy has a very nice Gibson Northern J-45. I'm not used to acoustic and after a couple of hours my fingers were sore so asked if I could try his thinking it would be easier to play. My old Morris MIJ was much nicer to play and it sounds better. Made my day.


sadly i believe that 

proud boogie owner


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

My favorite is a 70s yamaha fg75
Laminated spruce top (that has fooled a lot of people), ladder bracing, super-high action and frets wore down to nubs.
It was my moms since new and I claimed it when I was about 15.

https://www.usedprice.com/ItemImages/img155083_real.jpg

(Not my photo, mine has been around the block more than that one)

Nathan


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

My walnut Sitka Halcyon AJ and my Canadian made Larrivee L03R Rosewood Sitka in that order. I have A Seagull S6 for the outdoors and campfire. All Canadian made all the time! :sFun_cheerleader2:
http://www.halcyonguitars.com


----------

